# Gaggia Classic 2013.. front switch wiring plan



## Katie (Feb 16, 2019)

Good evening.

Does anyone have a front switch wiring plan for this model. Front wiring is mostly blue, one red wire, one white, two grey and a brown.

thank you


----------



## Katie (Feb 16, 2019)

Here is an inside picture of what we have at the moment. Initially the pump would not work although the power light was on.

My partner used his testing meter to get the pump working again but no water coming through yet. Initially it was very noisy, now it's less noisy when not screwed down but the pump is splashing water out round the edges where it's not seated right and no water coming through the head.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

There's a (240v) wiring diagram for the classic here. The switch section has been drawn as if you're looking at it with the machine facing you so the top of the switch is at the bottom. The wire colours may not be the same as in your machine as Gaggia changed them as often as model number!


----------



## Kamtsa (Jun 18, 2019)

If you got a few minutes at hand, and since you presumably have some interest in tinkering by having a multimeter: the Gaggia Classic has a really simple set-up, perfect for a DIY job. Sorry for the following lengthy post; if you were after a pin point diagnosis there are many experts here who can tell you for sure what the issue most likely is. Just I wish someone would have told me 10 years ago how simple that machine really is designed, and to just get on with it and (safely) fix it step by step by myself.

If you use ashcroc's wiring diagram (and disregard and wire colour) it will be easy to re-assemble your machine step by step. You should be able to get water pumped out of the group head by focussing only on that subpart of the machine doing this (e.g. you could temporarily disconnect the heating elements, the U-shaped things on side of boiler. Also note to keep pump run time to only a few seconds ~ <30secs at a time with a minute or more of rest while testing things out - it is easy to get lost in process and overheat pump).

You wrote you have already found out that the power light (the left black/white circle marked "2" in the wiring diagram) reacts to the power switch marked as one (on/off switch on your machine). You could also confirm that the heating elements (when connected) heat up rapidly only and only if you switch that switch on.

Then you've written, that with some tinkering you got the pump to react to the "brew" switch, marked as "9" in the wiring diagram. And that you got the pump to work, but didn't see water coming out of group head. That does sound that all _electrics_ required for the pump are working ok - does that sound like it?

If that would be my machine I would next try to establish whether the problem sits with mixed up cabling (e.g. your machine inadvertently has something like the steam directly connected to the brew switch, but that should be very unlikely given the cable set-up. It is easy to check with ashroc's wiring diagram, following the other wires.) With the machine unplugged, and from memory: the multimeter would show you that the switches are on/off switches and not something like three-way switches, the third connector in the switches is used more like a place to hang the wire up. That helped me to connect the wiring diagram to the schematic picture below.

So maybe your issue is not electrical and a red herring, but instead something in the water leading piping is blocked? Water splashing out doesn't sound good, maybe fix this up first, and then look up some of the trouble shooting in this forum excluding electrics, like opening the steam valve with brew switch on and see if water comes out?


----------



## Katie (Feb 16, 2019)

Kamtsa said:


> If you got a few minutes at hand, and since you presumably have some interest in tinkering by having a multimeter: the Gaggia Classic has a really simple set-up, perfect for a DIY job. Sorry for the following lengthy post; if you were after a pin point diagnosis there are many experts here who can tell you for sure what the issue most likely is. Just I wish someone would have told me 10 years ago how simple that machine really is designed, and to just get on with it and (safely) fix it step by step by myself.
> 
> If you use ashcroc's wiring diagram (and disregard and wire colour) it will be easy to re-assemble your machine step by step. You should be able to get water pumped out of the group head by focussing only on that subpart of the machine doing this (e.g. you could temporarily disconnect the heating elements, the U-shaped things on side of boiler. Also note to keep pump run time to only a few seconds ~ <30secs at a time with a minute or more of rest while testing things out - it is easy to get lost in process and overheat pump).
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for taking the time to write such a extensive reply.  It's much appreciated.

After a bit of head scratching, tinkering and walking off to have a think and a beer my partner managed to sort out the connections into the right order using the multi meter 

This is the first coffee machine he has taken apart after me bagging it second hand on fb marketplace but fortunately he is quite experienced with using the multi meter (he takes apart Range Rover electrics and that is like looking inside one of those giant green BT boxes at the side of the road ) . I purchased the service kit, some new hose and steam wand and left him to it, next thing the machine is empty and he sends me a pic with all its innards all over the kitchen worksurface!! I nearly fainted 

He ended up completely dismantling it to clean including the pump and it appears that the pump was faulty once he had the connectors all in the right place. He ordered a new pump from amazon last night and fitted that today and now it all works perfectly.

He is very impressed at just how serviceable it it, and pretty simple machine as you say. Now I just have to work out how to get the best coffee out of it.

Once again, thank you for your help.

Kind regards

katie


----------



## Katie (Feb 16, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> There's a (240v) wiring diagram for the classic here. The switch section has been drawn as if you're looking at it with the machine facing you so the top of the switch is at the bottom. The wire colours may not be the same as in your machine as Gaggia changed them as often as model number!


 Thank you, I have saved that for another time


----------



## Gauthier (Feb 22, 2021)

@ashcroc That link is gone, and I would need it  The 120 V is everywhere online, but the 230 seems hard to get by...


----------



## Gauthier (Feb 22, 2021)

Reddit delivers 








Gaggia classic pre 2015 schematic wiring diagram


----------

